# zwei divs nebeneinander positionieren



## mb78 (17. September 2012)

hallo liebe css-gemeinde.

als absoluter laie und neuling auf diesem gebiet sitze ich grad an der gestaltung einer neuen homepage.
alles soll über css definiert sein.

hier mal der link:

http://poledance-forum.de/poletastix/hp/index.html

so soll es im ganzen aussehen, natürlich mit inhalt gefüllt.

wenn man sich nun den link anschaut:

http://poledance-forum.de/poletastix/hp/poledance.html

stellt man fest, dass einiges im argen liegt.

es ist nämlich nichts da wo es hin soll.

hier mal der .css-code:

http://poledance-forum.de/poletastix/hp/seite.css

wo liegt denn der fehler / die fehler?

please help.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (17. September 2012)

Hai,

du kannst mit Firefox live im Code Änderungen vornehmen und sehen, was passiert. 

Das geht mit rechte Maus "Element untersuchen" oder auch mit mächtigeren Tools wie Firebug.

Mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen sieht es schon anders aus. 

id "Schrift":

```
margin-left: 200px;
```
id "cssmenu":

```
position: absolute;
width: 150px;
margin-left: -280px;
top: -250px;
```


----------



## mb78 (17. September 2012)

sehr sehr sehr guuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttttttt.

so soll es aussehen:

http://poledance-forum.de/poletastix/hp/poledance.html

vielen dank erstmal.

die restlichen seiten haben ja dank css dasselbe design?


----------



## mb78 (17. September 2012)

musste bei top auf 160 gehen und bei margin left auf -30.

hab es mal mit firebug untersucht und mir angeschaut.

es sieht jedesmal anders aus****** :-((

eigentlich will ich es so haben, dass das menü mittig über dem linken rand des hintergrundes liegt.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (18. September 2012)

Ich würde wahrscheinlich viele der CSS-Regeln für das Menü bezüglich der Lage an den Container (div) hängen und nicht an die ul, weil ich denke, dass der div entscheidend ist für die Lage, also mehr top down, wenn man so will.
Ich möchte nicht überheblich erscheinen, ich fange ja selbst auch immer wieder von vorne an, aber Du wirst nicht umhin kommen, dich ein wenig mehr mit den Techniken vertraut zu machen. Lesen, lernen, an ganz kleinen, auf das Notwendigste reduzierte, isolierten Beispielen etwas ausprobieren, hin und wieder auch mal etwas kopieren.


----------



## tombe (18. September 2012)

Womit erstellst du eigentlich die Seite?
Dein HTML-Code enthält einiges an Fehlern. Du hast jede Menge öffnende "<p>" Tags aber kein einziges davon wird geschlossen. Dann fehlt genauso beim DIV mit der id "myBox" das schließende "</div>".

Es kann auch gut sein das deine CSS Regeln deshalb nicht greifen wie sie sollen.


----------



## mb78 (18. September 2012)

das mit den divs schliessen werde ich gleich mal machen.

die <p> habe ich als "zeilenumbruch" gemacht um mehr platz zwischen den einzelnen abschnitten zu bekommen.

die seiten mach eich mit dreamweaver.
vor css habe ich alles über tabelle /frameset gemacht.

hätte nicht gedacht das es bei css soviel zu beachten gibt.


----------

